# Mouse won't work at times... (logitech V220)



## Forester006 (Feb 26, 2011)

Why hello there, 

At this very moment my mouse is working, BUT! about five minutes ago it was not and this is the second time this has happened. 

Okay here is some background info before I start:

I have vista 32bit

My mouse is a logitech V220

This mouse and every other mouse I try does not work on my desktop computer. Even a wired mouse. 

I have used every usb port, none work for the mouse.

I have plugged in other devices into these usb ports and they also do not work.

This mouse DOES work on my laptop with no problems. 

Batteries are fine.

When I go into device manger on my computer, mouse and pointer devices is not even listed. 

Also, since my mouse is working at the moment. I have checked and the device software is updated. 

Okay I think that covers everything I've read about the people with similar issues and problems on this forum and on many others. 

The only other thing I can say is after oh I don't know, maybe an hour or so... I shut down my computer, remove the actual power cord from the power source and go and do something else. Then, the mouse comes back to life. 


This problem will no doubtedly reoccur sometime in the future. To save myself some heartache I'd like to be prepared for that event or heck, even prevent it!

These support forums are great and I love all you helpful people that carry us struggling bunch through our problems. 

And of course as always, I appreciate all and any help. I'd like to know a few things myself so I can prevent this from happening to someone else.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Go into Device Manager & uninstall the USB ports by right-click >> uninstall.
Reboot & Windows will re-detect the mouse ports and install there drivers.

If that doesn't do any good, the USB controller on the motherboard may be faulty.


----------



## Forester006 (Feb 26, 2011)

Which USB ports? Um, where exactly are they located and what are they called specifically in device manager.

I'm looking in the device manager as we speak and the only thing I see with USB are the USB controllers. Is that what you meant by USB ports?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yes that what pip22 means, after you uninstall all of them reboot twice.


----------



## Forester006 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay cool thanks Oscer. Yeah I'm not so bright with computers and I always make sure before messing with anything I don't know about. 

This is kind of a weird dilemma, cause I don't know if this solution will work or not cause my mouse is fine at the moment. I just gotta learn as much as I can so when it happens I can fix it for good.


----------

